# Funnel cloud Guincho, 05 Dez 2014



## StormRic (6 Dez 2014 às 17:06)

Dimensões estimadas da nuvem funil, calculadas a partir da distância de 13,3Km.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2014 às 23:41)

Sequência de imagens cobrindo um intervalo de tempo de 71 segundos. A largura de cada imagem equivale a 790m.
Pela modificação dos detalhes estruturais do funil podem ser deduzidas velocidades verticais do vento.


----------



## actioman (7 Dez 2014 às 11:20)

Excelente trabalho! 
Eu nem me tinha apercebido desta funnel, não fosse este tópico hoje. A divisão dos tópicos do seguimento por regiões foi muito boa a nível de organização, com tanto membro, nem podia deixar de ser de outra forma. Mas pode levar a que nos passem coisas desapercebidas. Esta a mim passou-me!

Parabéns pelo excelente apanhado. Era um senhor funil! 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2014 às 21:03)

Muito boa análise sem dúvida .


----------



## Ricardo Martins (9 Dez 2014 às 11:22)

StormRic, parabéns pela medição.
Conseguis-te fazer a triangulação com a minha foto?
Foi de facto uma imagem que ficará na memoria
Muito sinceramente, nunca pensei em assistir a um evento destes aqui no nosso "pátio"


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2014 às 13:33)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> StormRic, parabéns pela medição.
> Conseguis-te fazer a triangulação com a minha foto?
> Foi de facto uma imagem que ficará na memoria
> Muito sinceramente, nunca pensei em assistir a um evento destes aqui no nosso "pátio"



Sim, a tua foto foi fundamental nesse processo! Pensei que tivesses visto as mensagens posteriores que fui pondo no seguimento do litoral centro. Aliás queria transferir ou pelo menos copiar para este tópico todas as mensagens relativas ao fenómeno. Vou pôr aqui de qualquer modo uma lista de ligações para as mensagens.


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2014 às 14:27)

Mensagens do dia 5 relacionadas com este fenómeno:

jonas_87, 12:29 "céu interessante"
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-13#post-462575

Ricardo Martins, 13:05 Alerta de avistamento

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-13#post-462578

StormRic, 13:07 Confirmação do fenómeno por avistamento quase simultâneo
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-13#post-462578

reacções
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-13#post-462582
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-13#post-462584
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-13#post-462585
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-13#post-462586
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-13#post-462587

jonas_87, 13:18 chuva em locais próximos
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-13#post-462588

informações subsequentes
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-13#post-462591
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-13#post-462592
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-14#post-462593
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-14#post-462595
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-14#post-462596

Stormric, 13:53 publicação de primeira imagem
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-14#post-462597

reacções e informações subsequentes
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-14#post-462598
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-14#post-462599
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-14#post-462602
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-14#post-462605

Stormric, 14:18 segunda imagem
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-14#post-462604

Ricardo Martins, 14:20 imagem do avistamento desde Terrugem
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-14#post-462606

reacções e informações subsequentes
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-14#post-462607
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-14#post-462608
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-14#post-462611
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-14#post-462612
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-14#post-462613
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-15#post-462614
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-15#post-462615
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-15#post-462616
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-15#post-462618
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-15#post-462619

Ricardo Martins, 14:59 Informações relevantes sobre avistamento desde Terrugem
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-15#post-462624

StormRic, 15:04 imagem com enquadramento intermédio
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-15#post-462627

informações subsequentes e complementares
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-16#post-462629
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-16#post-462632

MSantos, 15:28 aspecto das nuvens
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-16#post-462636

outros aspectos e informações
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-16#post-462637
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-16#post-462640
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-16#post-462641
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-16#post-462646
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-16#post-462647

jorgeanimal, 16:16 possível preâmbulo à formação da célula
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-16#post-462648

resposta, jonas_87
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-16#post-462651

outras informações, StormRic
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-17#post-462671

Primeiro cruzamento de direcções com resultado sobre o Guincho, StormRic 20:00
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-17#post-462694

Imagem de vista geral da célula, StormRic 20:59
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-17#post-462711

Duarte Sousa, 21:06 Foto de André Boto com vista geral da célula desde o Tagus Parque, terceiro lugar de avistamento
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-18#post-462721

Imagens da reflectividade do radar de Coruche à hora dos avistamentos, identificação do eco da célula
StormRic 21:28
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-18#post-462732

Teles, 22:04 informações complementares sobre terceiro lugar de avistamento
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-19#post-462743

StormRic, 23:10 cruzamento das direcções desde o terceiro lugar de avistamento com os outros dois e confirmação da localização do fenómeno
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-19#post-462763

mais fotos do ambiente pòs-evento, *Marta*, dia 6 01:44
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2014.7989/page-22#post-462832


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2014 às 14:31)

Imagens publicadas sobre o evento, por StormRic


























































por Duarte Sousa, de André Boto (Facebook)






por Ricardo Martins, do próprio, sendo na cronologia do fenómeno esta a primeira foto


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2014 às 14:38)

StormRic, não sei se já viste estes dois registos:











Facebook meteopt.com
Autoria : Teresa Pires de Lima

As fotos foram tiradas perto da minha casa, mais preciscamente na A16 mesmo a frente do Cascaishopping.


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2014 às 14:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> StormRic, não sei se já viste estes dois registos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 não, claro! Excelente teres encontrado isto! Obrigado!
Precisamos de entrar em contacto com a autora para mais informações, especialmente da hora-minuto.

Falta-nos conseguir uma linha do tempo completa, embora o Ricardo Martins já a tenha traçado para o avistamento desde a Terrugem, não há imagens do segundo funil que se terá formado cerca das 12:55.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2014 às 14:50)

Tracei uma linha recta no google earth a partir da perspectiva da pessoa que tirou a foto, e coincide com a zona do guincho!
Podes tentar fazer o mesmo, aquele telhado é do hotel estoril 7, na saida da A16 para o Cascaishopping/Atrozela, salvo erro.


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2014 às 15:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tracei uma linha recta no google earth a partir da perspectiva da pessoa que tirou a foto, e coincide com a zona do guincho!
> Podes tentar fazer o mesmo, aquele telhado é do hotel estoril 7, na saida da A16 para o Cascaishopping/Atrozela, salvo erro.



Como é que conseguiste encontrar esta foto? Vou ao meteopt no facebook e não encontro, na página da Teresa Pires de Lima também não deixa ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2014 às 15:25)

StormRic disse:


> Como é que conseguiste encontrar esta foto? Vou ao meteopt no facebook e não encontro, na página da Teresa Pires de Lima também não deixa ver.



Aqui: https://www.facebook.com/MeteoPTcom...4729005204350/914299551913954/?type=1&theater


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2014 às 15:39)

Houve uma comunicação na página MeteoGlobal do IPMA. É portanto um quinto avistamento.
http://meteoglobal.ipma.pt/relatos/funnel-cloud-em-cascais?from_page=meteoglobal_view






localização do ponto de vista:
Latitude:38.76961031938826
Longitude:-9.315547943115234 
parece ser na berma do IC19 Rio de Mouro


----------



## tomalino (9 Dez 2014 às 16:15)

A comunicação é minha, tive mesmo que parar na berma do IC19 
Eu vi a funnel cloud uns kms antes, quando estava mais consistente, mas não consegui parar.
Infelizmente a fotografia foi com o telemóvel, não ficou com boa qualidade. Mesmo assim, fazendo um zoom e colocando um filtro vê-se um pouco melhor:


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2014 às 00:29)

tomalino disse:


> A comunicação é minha, tive mesmo que parar na berma do IC19
> Eu vi a funnel cloud uns kms antes, quando estava mais consistente, mas não consegui parar.
> Infelizmente a fotografia foi com o telemóvel, não ficou com boa qualidade. Mesmo assim, fazendo um zoom e colocando um filtro vê-se um pouco melhor:



Esta vista é um dado novo excelente! Se conseguires indicar o momento ao minuto o mais preciso possível era óptimo. Não é um dos momentos que já foi fotografado, a estrutura do funil parece levá-lo quase até ao solo e há ali uma estrutura paralela à principal. Observa-se ainda a retaguarda da nuvem. Penso que é um momento bastante próximo do avistado na A16 pela Teresa Pires de Lima. A imagem aumentada que permitiu ver aquela estrutura paralela faz-nos olhar para as outras imagens na A16 e vislumbrar o mesmo na segunda imagem.
Uma coisa parece certa: esta nuvem funil estava dotada de intenso movimento vertical com uma rápida mudança de contornos e de forma. Caso tivesse tocado o solo teria havido quase de certeza sérios estragos. Felizmente a extremidade inferior ficou aparentemente a cerca de 300m de altura.


----------



## tomalino (11 Dez 2014 às 10:47)

A fotografia foi tirada às 12h53, está no relatório que enviei
Eu vi a funnel cloud mais consistente entre 3 a 5 minutos antes.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2014 às 23:54)

E*S*P*E*T*A*C*U*L*A*R*! Como é que eu ainda não tinha visto isto? 
Parabéns a todos pelos registos! Belíssima esta funnel cloud!


----------

